# Needles of the Isle of Wight in the UK



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2014)

Story and pictures of the Needles of the Isle of Wight in the UK...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/12/the-needles-of-isle-of-wight.html


----------



## Pam (Dec 9, 2014)

That's brought back some memories, SeaBreeze! My in-laws lived on the Isle of Wight and my husband and I lived with them for a while and eldest son was born there. 

In 1971 a chairlift was built to take people down to the beach and take in the view of the Needles on the way down. In 1973 my father-in-law was working there and one day towards the end of summer my husband and I had a drive out there. I was asked if I wanted to go on the chairlift but declined! Don't like heights plus I was heavily pregnant at the time and didn't fancy going into labour on a chairlift. 

Thank goodness I never went on it. The damned thing broke down and people were left dangling in the air for what seemed like an eternity. Father-in-law was panic stricken, didn't know what to do. The so called engineer turned out not to be an engineer so he was useless. In the end, my husband came to the rescue. I'm not entirely sure what he did but it involved a piece of rubber and by-passing something or other. Whatever, it did the trick, the chairlift was working again and a huge cheer went  up. Everyone was brought in safely.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 9, 2014)

Very interesting


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2015)

More neat pictures of the Isle of Wight here:  http://www.buzzfeed.com/chelseypippin/wight-now#.kkLrNQgwRx


----------



## Falcon (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice and beautiful.  But after reading some of the comments from the citizens, I can't be that thrilled;  IF they are correct.  (crime,education etc.)

   Anyway, thanks for the post.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 16, 2015)

Although I lived most of my life near Portsmouth, I only went to the Isle of Wight once.  The ferry crossing across the Solent was, mile for mile, the most expensive sea crossing in the world!  
Falcon, where are you talking about ?


----------



## Raven (Mar 16, 2015)

Magnificent pictures SeaBreeze!
There are so many amazing places in this world we live in.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Gorgeous photos.


----------

